# How to secure my home network?



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok I am wondering with century link what type of protection is on my home network? I have a password but is that all I have? Also how I make it more secure? "harden" my home wireless network.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Wireless Witch: How to Secure Your Wireless Network | PCMag.com


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice article Doc!!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one other addition, turn off the ssid so you do not advertise the wireless. there is debate over as to how effective this is but it will stop the average person from trying to use it. 

One thing I do is to check who is connected to my wifi every so often. I use a app I found for my phone that will show all connections without router access. I can do it from the router too but I always have to look up the password and address - getting old and lazy.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

If you're looking to truly secure your network, I'd suggest looking up vulnerabilities for all your networking gear. There are lots of them out there that have hardcoded backdoor accounts.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> If you're looking to truly secure your network, I'd suggest looking up vulnerabilities for all your networking gear. There are lots of them out there that have hardcoded backdoor accounts.


That is so easily mitigated by allowing only one connection at a time in the network (Mac Filtering). If they don't have a pipe it's a no go situation.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

MAC filtering is a positive step, but is easily defeated when the allowed device is not active on the network.


----------



## LottieWinde (Aug 27, 2014)

Hay
The following are the some tips for securing the home wireless network

Quote from Cowboynet: March 2011


> Stay up to date with patches and updates
> Choose a strong administrator password
> Disable remote administration
> Use encryption
> ...


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd be careful with the MAC filtering option personally :wink:

A malicious actor could easily see what wireless clients are associated with a particular access point. From that they could then just simply clone its MAC and bypass the MAC filter.

Its one of those issues of Administrative Burden vs Security. For MAC filtering the amount of Administrative work required pretty much beats the security benefits. I suppose its good for keeping out the novice ones eh?

Josh


----------

